

Classkick – Software Engineer – Emph. iOS Expertise - peterfdo

Classkick | Software Engineer | Emph. iOS expertise<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1tQ7tnj<p>Classkick ensures every student gets the help they need.<p>Just a few months after releasing, we&#x27;re still growing at high double digits wk&#x2F;wk with 100K+ downloads and users in 70 countries, from 100% organic growth. We are building a top notch engineering team and looking for hackers and pirates who want to change education with us.<p>One co-founder is a Googler and Teach For America alum, the other was a space shuttle engineer and founder of an award winning chapter of Engineers w&#x2F;o Borders. Based in Chicago.<p>* Competitive salary &amp; equity
* Comprehensive health insurance plan
* Flextime
* Unlimited vacation
======
mtmail
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8980321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8980321)
(inside the who-is-hiring thread)

